# Import email configuration from ISPConfig 3



## F4RR3LL (11. Mai 2012)

Ich habe grade einen neuen ispconfig3 Server aufgesetzt. Dieser ist Standalone, der alte ebenso.
Nun sollen einige User auf dem alten bleiben und nur einige auf den neuen wechseln.
Kann ich ich mit der o.g. Funktion nur gewisse Mailkonten auf den neuen Host ziehen incl aller Mails und so. Ist das evtl irgendwo dokumentiert. 
Ich konnte es nun nicht finden, evtl bin ich grad auch betriebsblind, man möge mir verzeihen.

Danke schonmal für die Antwort.

Gruß Sven


----------



## F4RR3LL (14. Mai 2012)

So ich antworte mir mal selbst, sofern diese Funktion mal von wem gebraucht wird.
Man kann also zu einer Domain gehörende Postfächer incl aller Einstellungen in einem Rutsch auf den neuen Server ziehen. Um die darin befindlichen alten Mails auf den neuen Server zu bekommen ist allerdings noch ein imapsync von Nöten.
Ansonsten eine feine Funktion 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2012)

Imapsync ist nicht notwendig solange auf dem alten Server auch der gleiche imap Daemon (courier oder dovecot) läut. In dem Fall kannst Du einfach das komplette Verzeichnis /var/vmail/domain.tld vom alten auf den neuen server kopieren.

Di Funktion ist ganz neu in 3.0.4.6, es gibt noch keine Doku dazu.


----------



## F4RR3LL (20. Mai 2012)

Ja das hab ich dann auch gemerkt, ist echt toll gelöst. Wunderbare Funktion.
Gruß Sven


----------



## scroob (21. Feb. 2013)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Ja das hab ich dann auch gemerkt, ist echt toll gelöst. Wunderbare Funktion.
> Gruß Sven


Yep, der Ansicht bin ich auch! 

Ich wärme mal diesen Thread wieder auf...:

Leider funktioniert sie bei mir nicht. ich bin auch gerade an der Migration auf einen anderen Server. Ich habe einen Remote-Benutzer mit allen Rechten angelegt.

Verbindung klappt, Mail-Domain auswählen, Client auswählen, alle Optionen anhaken, Feuer frei.

Dann eine grüne Message, daß die Maildomain kopiert wurde. Und das wars. Mehr wird tatsächlich nicht kopiert.

ISPConfig Quellserver: 3.0.3...
ISPConfig Quellserver: neueste  3.0.4 (auf Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, nach dem HOWTO von Falko)

Hat da jemand eine Idee??

Besten Dank
Holger


----------



## Till (21. Feb. 2013)

Quellserver und Zeilserver müssen die gleiche ISPConfig Version installiert haben, sonst passen die Datenformate nicht. Du musst also den Quellserver erst updaten.


----------



## scroob (21. Feb. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Quellserver und Zeilserver müssen die gleiche ISPConfig Version installiert haben, sonst passen die Datenformate nicht. Du musst also den Quellserver erst updaten.


Top, danke! Läuft wie ne Eins.

Bis auf den Postfach-Inhalt. Aber da migriere ich eh von Courier nach Dovecot und wie F4RR3LL schon erwähnte, ist hier imapsync ein guter Kamerad.

Schönen Abend noch
Holger


----------

